# Audi Planning S3 Plus?



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/01/23/audi-planning-s3-plus-375-hp/

Of course it will probably be a hatchback with an available manual, not to be sold on these shores.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'd not be surprised to see that here as our offering in place of the RS3. I certainly don't think it could work here alongside the S3 and RS3. Unless they know something about S3 pricing that they've not told us yet...


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I'd not be surprised to see that here as our offering in place of the RS3. I certainly don't think it could work here alongside the S3 and RS3. Unless they know something about S3 pricing that they've not told us yet...


something scary is coming


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

T1no said:


> something scary is coming


See, I think the "scary" is this doberhuahua thing. I don't think they're necessarily talking about any particular car itself anymore.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

C'mon Super Bowl, we need some enlightenment


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Those power and torque numbers are very easily obtainable with a 2.0t. Software, downpipe, HPFP is all you need and you are very close to those numbers. Ask me how I know. :laugh:

Similar to what they did with the non-US TTRS plus.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Right, but that comes with the fantastic TD1 “upgrade.”

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Man, the RS3 is going to be a damn beast!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JGreen76 said:


> C'mon Super Bowl, we need some enlightenment


I saw an article earlier stating that they are making contingency plans for the weather and that the game is subject to be played any time between Friday and Monday. I'll be somewhere near a TV for the commercial if it's during the workday... don't even care where I have to go to make that happen.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan, I completely understand.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Canthoney said:


> Man, the RS3 is going to be a damn beast!


I'm starting to think it will be excessive, actually. The S3 will already be running up on the point that it's just wasted equipment for street driving. Unless I were looking for a track monster, I'd have no way to justify an RS3 that results from having to spec the thing above an S3 *and* an S3+.

I want something that's going to afford me a good blend of good road behavior and jackassery, and I think the RS3 would tip the jackassery scale far too much. I don't have the self control to spend that kind of money and not use the car, at least.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm ready, and APR seems to be prepared too.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I'm wondering how long it will be until they have software ready.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a little more clear.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering how long it will be until they have software ready.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Shortly after a test mule reaches their doors.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm starting to think it will be excessive, actually. The S3 will already be running up on the point that it's just wasted equipment for street driving. Unless I were looking for a track monster, I'd have no way to justify an RS3 that results from having to spec the thing above an S3 *and* an S3+.
> 
> I want something that's going to afford me a good blend of good road behavior and jackassery, and I think the RS3 would tip the jackassery scale far too much. I don't have the self control to spend that kind of money and not use the car, at least.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I don't know, the reason I would buy a RS3 (if I had a spare $60-70k) would be to have the baddest A3 in the line up. The reason anyone buys any RS car. I would always think "there's a better, faster car above mine" if I had just an S3. 

I had pretty good road manners with my Mustang GT and that had 412hp, so I think I can moderate my behavior with an RS3 .


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm okay with there being something above what I have. Put another way, where do I realistically go after such an RS3? You're talking six-figure cars at that point, and I don't see ever justifying that. 

The S3 is my 30th birthday gift to myself, so I still have many years of driving in front of me. Got to keep something put there as a semi-realistic “next" car. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hoping a RS3 will be a getting too damn close to 40 gift. I'm not looking to race people on the streets, I just appreciate what the TTRS is, and I need a sedan.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Fwiw, the 8V section on apr's site has been there for a couple months. I think it was about the time the VWR springs were announced.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm starting to think it will be excessive, actually. The S3 will already be running up on the point that it's just wasted equipment for street driving. Unless I were looking for a track monster, I'd have no way to justify an RS3 that results from having to spec the thing above an S3 *and* an S3+.
> 
> I want something that's going to afford me a good blend of good road behavior and jackassery, and I think the RS3 would tip the jackassery scale far too much. I don't have the self control to spend that kind of money and not use the car, at least.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


If they really do make that S3 Plus and it is supposed to slot below the RS3, then like he said the RS3 will be an absolute monster. 

Dan you are looking at it strictly from a power perspective, sure a 400+ hp RS3 might be too much considering the next RS4/5 etc. but the reason I'm interested is the engine more than the actual power output. I'd be completely fine if the RS3 with a turbo 5 cyl comes in at 360 hp again. 

The S3 plus on the other hand is essentially an APR tuned S3.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

To be honest, I bet we will never see the S3 Plus here in North America.
HOWEVER, I think the only reason we will see it is because of TD1. The S3 Plus is literally a stock S3 /w bolt-ons from the factory, therefore warranty and a mark-up over what a company like APR offers.

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/new-audi-s3-tuned-by-abt-to-370-hp-photo-gallery-71003.html

IMO, the stock S3 + ECU tune (when you get bored) will likely be anything you will ever need for North America. Anything else is jail time if you got caught...maybe you can cuddle with Bieber...or you need the time to spend on the track.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> To be honest, I bet we will never see the S3 Plus here in North America.
> HOWEVER, I think the only reason we will see it is because of TD1. The S3 Plus is literally a stock S3 /w bolt-ons from the factory, therefore warranty and a mark-up over what a company like APR offers.
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/new-audi-s3-tuned-by-abt-to-370-hp-photo-gallery-71003.html
> ...


Bieber or Cyrus? They're both the same.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm starting to think it will be excessive, actually. The S3 will already be running up on the point that it's just wasted equipment for street driving. Unless I were looking for a track monster, I'd have no way to justify an RS3 that results from having to spec the thing above an S3 *and* an S3+.
> 
> I want something that's going to afford me a good blend of good road behavior and jackassery, and I think the RS3 would tip the jackassery scale far too much. I don't have the self control to spend that kind of money and not use the car, at least.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Another way to put this is.. it's more fun to drive a quick car fast than it is to drive a really fast car slow. My wife had an 08 ninja 250 and I had a Triumph Daytona 675.. 675 is stupid fast. The ninja runs the 1/4 in the high 14's (if not slower). 250 was way more fun to drive on the street because you could redline the 1st 3 gears and not get arrested. 2nd gear in the 675 was knocking on 100mph. Once I took the 675 to the track, I could no longer ride it on the street and be responsible, so I sold it.

I want my next car to be either knocking on 12's, or in the mid to high 12's in terms of acceleration. I think that's a fairly sweet spot in regards to not getting too "jassackery." Low 13's in all reality would still be great..

This S+ thing is interesting but I'd be surprised if they released it with that big of a jump in HP and not be an RS3.. I don't know, unless they plan on getting stupid with the rest of the lineup with S+ and RS models. I thought I recalled reading early reports that the RS3 might not have the 5cycl in it.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I emailed Stasis to see if they had an ecu tune in the works for the A3 and just got a generic "we do not currently have software for the new mqb platform, stay tuned for new releases or updates".


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

*S3+ .... over 355hp ?*

Speculation really, but interesting if the sources turn out to be true..... clearly its a reaction to the CLA 45 AMG...

http://www.gtspirit.com/2014/01/25/audi-s3-plus-could-be-on-the-cards/


----------



## clemster (Sep 30, 2008)

*If they build it, they will come*

Wow, now I've heard it all. I've read plenty of forums where people are whinging about not having enough power, BMW is faster than Audi, Merc has more power, if only we had this that or the other, 5 pot better than 4, blah blah blah, but I have never heard people whinging about too much power.

Who cares about residuals if they bring out a monster killer, bring it on I say. 280Kw in an S3 with close to 500Nm of torque and we will have 4.3, 4.4 0-100 times. Fantastic, I will buy the first one that rolls off the boat, and hold onto it until the RS3 weapon arrives in late 15.

If the S3 plus is going to have 280Kw (375hp), then you can sure as hell bet the RS3 will have close to 320 - 330Kw (450Hp) to justify the premium, and that will put Audi firmly at the top of the tree once again. BMW and Merc wont be able to compete with that, because they will bleed sales from M3 / M4 or new C55.

Its a great time to be a fan people, enjoy it.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

clemster said:


> Wow, now I've heard it all. I've read plenty of forums where people are whinging about not having enough power, BMW is faster than Audi, Merc has more power, if only we had this that or the other, 5 pot better than 4, blah blah blah, but I have never heard people whinging about too much power.
> 
> Who cares about residuals if they bring out a monster killer, bring it on I say. 280Kw in an S3 with close to 500Nm of torque and we will have 4.3, 4.4 0-100 times. Fantastic, I will buy the first one that rolls off the boat, and hold onto it until the RS3 weapon arrives in late 15.
> 
> ...


If the RS3 had 450hp, it'd probably be faster or as fast as the R8. I doubt they'd do that. The TT RS with what, 340hp, similar in weight to the A3 is already in the low 12's(12.1 on my 1st google hit) @ 113mph.(granted that was a dsg conf'd car) It doesn't make sense to me, maybe they'll do it and the RS3 would be insanely expensive and the S3+ will fill the niche that the RS3 would have.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

If the S3+ rolls out comparable to a TTS stg2+, who's to say the new RS3 wouldn't have near TTRS stg 1 characteristics.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally, I doubt we'd get it as others have speculated. And also, getting a tune and exhaust on an S3 would most likely give you close to that power increase anyways for less money.

At the end of the day, put the current pipeline cars on the dealer lots before you start talking about expanding the lineup...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

clemster said:


> Wow, now I've heard it all. I've read plenty of forums where people are whinging about not having enough power, BMW is faster than Audi, Merc has more power, if only we had this that or the other, 5 pot better than 4, blah blah blah, but I have never heard people whinging about too much power.
> 
> Who cares about residuals if they bring out a monster killer, bring it on I say. 280Kw in an S3 with close to 500Nm of torque and we will have 4.3, 4.4 0-100 times. Fantastic, I will buy the first one that rolls off the boat, and hold onto it until the RS3 weapon arrives in late 15.
> 
> ...


I'd hardly call it "whining." They're not a charity that's just going to give us those impressive numbers at no extra charge, so you can be about damn sure that, if we see the S3 Plus and the RS3, the RS3 will be tipping $70,000USD. I'm probably one of the staunchest proponents of a powerful small car, but there's a limit to what's reasonable for a car whose purpose is street duty.

If I'm spending that kind of money on something, it's going to be a good street car and a worthy track car. I'm unwilling to buy the idea that a front-drive architecture qualifies as a truly worthy track car, no matter how many _aychpees_ and _teecues _they stuff over the front axle. Quattro schmattro... it's still limited by the platform.

As a reasonable person, I absolutely think the power war is getting excessive. We're coming to a point that the capabilities of these cars can't be enjoyed on the street. That's about the most solid indication I can come up with. Until manufacturers stop considering track use as abuse, the notion that the power is intended to be used at the track is a bit disingenuous, don't you think?

I'd rather focus on working the most out of a slower car than working the most out of my wallet to buy a tool I can't use... you know, the whole "more fun to drive a slow car quickly than to drive a fast car slowly." I'm a cheap-ass, though, so I have a difficult time seeing the value in buying something I can't use.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

^That's crap. I want 600 HP, traction-control-limited effectively down to 200 at the wheels. Everyone is happy: 
a) Manufacturers get to put expensive nannies in the car to make sure I don't kill myself in a ball of adolescent fire that smells vaguely like drakar noir and results in a law suit from my rich, but disinterested parents
b) I get to brag all day, with my pants around my ankles, to all the honies that be checkin' my whip.


:laugh:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

What equipment would a S3+ have? Is this just a bolt on S3 or would it have a larger turbocharger?


----------

